# Wireless NIC inconsistent behavior



## myname (Nov 10, 2016)

So, I tried to install a wireless card on my FreeBSD machine - it just describes itself as an "ourlink", but, FreeBSD seems to find it as a urtwn(4) device.  I naively tried to configure it according yo the manual for ath(4) devices, and we I rebooted, FreeBSD never saw it again.  (dmesg(8) said something about an address error for that port.)

I moved it, and then configured the network as per https://vzaigrin.wordpress.com/2014/04/14/how-to-setup-usb-wifi-on-raspberry-pi-with-freebsd/.  It took very little adaption to move these instructions from the Raspberry Pi to my home machine - and they worked.  Until I rebooted the machine a second time, then the same error occurred again!  I again changed slots on my NIC.. and then, lo and behold the network now goes up and down.  Constantly.

I can try to quote some logs if anyone wants them...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2016)

Start here: Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------

